# need information on this situation



## Zelda (Apr 19, 2010)

This is only my second time posting and I hope I can get it right. We had a yearling stallion gelded over the weekend and his intestine came out of the incision. I never knew this could happen. Very devastating. The vet worked long and hard to get everything put back together. He is now in the clinic and his outlook is grave. The risk of infection is extremely high and his chances are slim. I am heartbroken. These horses do not ask for this. I had planned on showing him this year. Has anyone had this happen-- does anyone have any information they can share and what the outcome was? I tried to research this on the internet but couldn't come up with much. All we can do now is hope and pray he can fight off the infection and come home. Any information would be appreciated. Sincerely Barb


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't have any information for you but I am so sorry to hear your boy is going thru this. How devastating this is for you.

I pray he is able to overcome this.


----------



## minih (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes, my vet will not geld a stallion if the inginual (sp?) canal is still open. Even if the testicle is dropped, there is a risk for this happening. Not sure if this is what happened with yours I just know that I have heard of it before.

I'm so sorry you and your little guy are going thru this, I will be keeping him in my prayers today for a recovery.


----------



## Tab (Apr 19, 2010)

How could he have known that the inguinal cavity was open? Is that something that could be felt for? I'm so sorry about this terrible experience!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 19, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know prayers are being said for your guy. Please be sure and let us know how he's doing.


----------



## DBNKCritterCranny (Apr 19, 2010)

WOW.. so sorry that happened to your little guy. How sad. I pray that the out come is good. Now I wonder if I should geld my older stallion at all ! Gets me to thinking that even though gelding is a safe procedure still any thing can happen.


----------



## minih (Apr 19, 2010)

> How could he have known that the inguinal cavity was open?


I took three to be gelded this last Saturday, and my vet would only geld two. I know I had seen both testicles down on this one boy, but the vet when we went Saturday could not feel the one on the right. He felt all the way up and said the inguinal canal was still wide open. Don't know if it is because he felt it or if it is because it had pulled the testicle back up thru there. ???


----------



## sedeh (Apr 19, 2010)

Prayers for your boy.



ray Hope he's doing better.


----------



## Mominis (Apr 19, 2010)

Actually, I have seen this happen before. A friend of mind had the vet out to geld her yearling TB and asked if I could stop by and help the vet since she had to be at work. Everything was normal when he tranqed the colt and layed him down. When he made the incision, everything came popping out. I was standing beside the colt (who was on the ground, knocked out, thank God) holding about 14 feet of intesting over my head. We moistened it with sterelized water and the vet spent a good amount of time poking the innards back into the colt. It was touch and go for about a week, but the little guy came through it just fine. I hope the outcome is as good for your boy. He will be in my prayers.


----------



## Reble (Apr 19, 2010)

coming your way... I have heard of this,

especially if too young and is still open...


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 19, 2010)

I am praying for your boy, and for you as well, with the stress you are certainly feeling! (((((HUGS)))))

If there is one thing I have learned over the past week is that I will never again have a horse gelded on the farm. I will take them in to the hospital and have a closed castration. I did that with my colt, and even then I had him get a fever that has been hard to shake. A friend of mine was having hers gelded on the farm and when they anesthetized him he stopped breathing. They have not even gotten to the gelding part yet and he is at the referral hospital with paralyzed muscles in his neck/throat. Still touch and go. Now this... Just my feelings, any boys I need to have done are going to be in a place where they can be cared for immediately.


----------



## Mona (Apr 19, 2010)

Sending prayers for your gelding. I have heard of this happening before, but I don't recall where. I googled it and here is some reading for you...

Search Results

This was also touched on in a thread here on the forum, in the archives...(starting with the post on this page by chandab, then just keep reading posts on the pages following for more comments)

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.ph...45621&st=20

Good Luck with your boy. I hope he'll be OK.


----------



## Zelda (Apr 20, 2010)

well, I really thought that he would be coming home wednesday, he was doing great. We went to see him right after work yesterday and was greeted by the vet holding his intestines, the other side had just ruptured. She did emergency surgery but he could not recover from the anesthesia. I am so heartbroken right now I can't even go to the barn. I really want to throw in the towel on the whole miniature thing. Can't take the heartache anymore. Maybe tomorrow will be a better day. Rest in Peace Stanley. I am so sorry.


----------



## Charley (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 20, 2010)

Zelda I wish there was more that I could say except that I'm sorry that you lost him and sorry that you're hurting so badly right now.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 20, 2010)

I am SO SORRY for your loss!! In all my years with horses, I have never known this to happen to anyone and I am so sorry it happened to your horse. How devistating!!! Hugs to you.


----------



## wildoak (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry....





Jan


----------



## REO (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh honey, I'm SO sorry you lost your sweet boy!





{{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## Tab (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so terribly sorry.Gelding seems so routine,and I have had some done at three months ,while they were still on their mothers and never even thought that something like this could happen.


----------



## DianeT (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jill (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh, I can't even put into words how sorry it makes me to read what's happened. This is a worst nightmare. You geld them to give them a better life. This isn't how it was supposed to turn out. My heart goes out to you so much more than I can say.


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh that is just terrible! Im so sorry to hear you lost him. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## wrs (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry about the loss of your boy.





Wanted to thank you for putting your experience on this forum. We have never heard of this happening.


----------



## Julie/Azariah (Apr 20, 2010)

Words can't even express my hurt for you...

Lots of hugs coming to you...Praying for you to have peace as you grieve your loss.


----------



## Zelda (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind works, I am sitting here at work bawling like an idiot. I am sure my co workers think I am nuts. Zelda is my stupid childhood nickname my sisters came up with and I sort of use it since I am rather private. If you show in area I or II you may know who I am , our farm name is Bar K Farm. This is the worst thing I have ever gone through. We were so full of hope. This will be a tough one for us since I feel it is my fault. I wanted to geld him-- I am sure he did not want that. Such a short life for such a beautiful baby. Oh the heartache. Thanks again. Barb


----------



## cretahillsgal (Apr 20, 2010)

So very sorry.


----------



## minih (Apr 20, 2010)

So very sorry for the loss of your little one.


----------



## Annabellarose (Apr 20, 2010)

I, too, am so sorry for your loss, but please do not blame yourself or make the decision not to geld in the future! I think that you made a very responsible decision to geld, a decision that I wish far, far more people in this world had the sense and the courage to make! I own three WONDERFUL geldings and another that I am going to geld in the future. I KNOW that all three of mine (one of which was an aged former breeding stallion) are MUCH, MUCH happier now that they have been gelded (he got to go back in with his mother who he LOVES, LOVES, LOVES).


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 20, 2010)

Barb, I am SO sorry for your hurt and the loss of precious Stanley. You were doing the right thing by him and sadly it turned out the worst way. But please know that there was nothing wrong with your decision to geld him; this was a tragic scenario that is very rare (based on my understanding). But I applaud you coming on here and sharing because now many others can learn from this and it makes Stanley's loss mean something as another horse may be saved by you informing us all about this.

I for one will still geld but will ask more questions. I generally like to geld them as young as my vet will do it and we've done most by the age of 6 months, many younger.

Hugs to you and Godspeed Stanley


----------



## Carolyn R (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. Unfortunately it does not get easier when something tragic happens. It only hurts us because we care. I am sorry for your loss, but there is *always more room *in this world for people that care"too much".


----------



## Mominis (Apr 20, 2010)

You have a PM


----------



## loveminis (Apr 20, 2010)

I am very sorry for you, that is so sad


----------



## madmax (Apr 20, 2010)

I am heartsick for you on the loss of your boy. I know there is nothing that can take away your pain right now, but know that I, as well as many other mini owners are thinking about you. I pray that hope will return to you in the future and you can go on with the minis. I am so sorry.

If this information is useful:

I do know of this happening to a friend of mine, but it was a mature horse with both testicles dropped.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Apr 20, 2010)

_[SIZE=12pt]I'm so sorry to hear about your loss....[/SIZE]_

I certainly wouldn't utilize that SPECIFIC vet again. MY PERSONAL OPINION.....


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 20, 2010)

How devastating!!! I am so sorry and wish I could offer more than just condolences.


----------



## Connie P (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG - how tragic. I am so very sorry for your loss. Sending my sincerest condolences.


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 20, 2010)

That's an inguinal hernia. I would think that the vet would know he had one before gelding (and either correct it before gelding or not geld). So sorry this happened to you and your boy


----------



## sedeh (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.



Any surgery carries risks and gelding seems so routine anymore that you don't even think about the possible problems. You were doing a good thing for your horse and it turned out badly. I'm so sorry you're hurting and I hope you don't beat yourself up over this...you made the right decision to geld. {{{{{*HUGS*}}}}}


----------



## barnbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm tearing up just reading this. I had Tucker, the only boy born here, gelded in Feb and this was on my mind because a couple who came to see Jazz told me it happened to their stallion. They had decided to have him gelded so he'd stay his sweet self for the grandkids. When they went out an hour later to check him, everything had come out. They couldn't save him. They said they'd never buy another horse that wasn't gelded. I can't blame them. They called Cornell and were told it happens 1 in 10,000 geldings.

May time heal your heart. Please don't throw in the towel--the love and joy we get from these wee equine does outweigh the sorrow--eventually. Your grief is strong and raw now.

I'm' so sorry.


----------



## Riverdance (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.

I will have to agree with Matt. The colt had an inguinal hernia which the vet should have found before gelding. These hernias leave the testicle sack open to the intestines. Some outgrow it, some do not.

I had a Morgan colt who had one and we had to wait for it to close before operating. Horses with this problem should never be bred as it is hereditary. If it does not close on its own, the horse should be at the clinic and the vet should be prepared to keep the intestines in while closing the hole. All this before gelding.

Do not be afraid to geld in the future, just make sure the vet checks for this hernia before gelding again.


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 20, 2010)

I AM SOOOO SORRY YOU LOST YOUR BOY!!!!! I can only imagine the hurt and loss you feel on losing him during what we all take for granted as being an everyday procedure. I am sending you big hugs and prayers for peace. You did nothing wrong by deciding to geld. You wanted the best for him. He was your precious one. I am crying with you.




Godspeed, dear Stanley.


----------



## rcfarm (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.



Any loss of your animals is always tough. Be strong for your other minis they need you.

God Bless


----------



## angelspeeper (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you for posting this, even though your heart is breaking. We also lost a colt to gelding, and were only told..."I don't know."...when we asked why the horse died. We were told he had "complications" during the gelding procedure, but that was it. Now we have some idea of what may have happened.

My recommendation is find a vet that is very EXPERIENCED with minis! (This guy said he treated minis, but didn't have a lot of experience with them.) Now I have a very experienced lady, while she's more expensive, I wouldn't trade her for the world!

This was the ONLY time I had ever gelded one, all the others came to me pre-gelded. To make matters worse this was my sons horse! Oh the guilt! Time does ease the pain, but you will never forget your boy.

We too had a very rough start to minis. I was about to give up and send the only other mini we had back to the breeder. But the breeder wouldn't hear of letting us give up, and I'm glad he didn't! We went on to thoroughly enjoy all our minis that same year. (the original and two more minis) What started out as a year of heartbreak, ended in taking all three minis to the world show! While we failed miserably in all our classes, we had the time of our lives!!!!

Don't give up just yet. The hurt WILL ease. You WILL be able to enjoy these little ones again...I promise you. Hang in there!

Tons of hugs going your way!!!!


----------



## Miniv (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh Zelda,

Sending my very deep sympathy for your loss........and a big (((HUG)))........ It all seems unbelievable. We've had many gelding procedures done and this was a new one. Please don't give up on these little guys....... From my experience, there have been so many many more smiles than tears over the years.

Blessings,

Maryann


----------



## Hosscrazy (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry your little guy didn't make it...





Liz R.


----------



## Genie (Apr 20, 2010)

Sending our sympathies to you. I was not aware this could happen.

I have two two year olds that I wanted to geld but I am really worried now.

What is the right age to geld?


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 20, 2010)

I am sooooooooo sorry. This is heart wrenching. Thank you for sharing. I see me having one gelded and I will be very select in choice of vet thanks to your post. He is our stallion's first and since I don't need two stallions and miraculously got a second blue roan will have him gelded (this also being our first farm bred and first healty born.) I have an ex-vet who would not come out when a mare was laboring with severe dyostocia that I would not recommend to treat anything. I have a so-so vet 25 minutes away. I have a splendiforous vet 2 hours away and that is where he will go when the time comes. My condolences to you and I salute you for making us aware of the risk involved.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Apr 20, 2010)

This situation also happens in cattle and swine as far the hernia happening and the results from the surgery.

You cannot tell if they have a hernia when they are laying flat or on their back, it falls inward and does not show up then and if they are standing on their feet, their is a slight irregular bulge, you don't want to cut into this area without knowing about the hernia first.

We have had farm animals with this situation and a experienced vet would have looked around and found this hernia before putting him to sleep and then not operate on him afterall.

We are so sorry to hear about this happening to your sweet fellow, its not your fault in this one bit....and don't give up on your horses and we would miss you at the shows Barb......


----------



## Mona (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh no Zelda, I am so terribly sorry for your loss. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## thegrandzapper (Apr 21, 2010)

velma


----------



## Zelda (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you again for all your kind words it really does help with the healing process. When something like this happens you question everything you do for the horses-- are you doing the best thing for them, are you doing it right- do you even know what you are doing. We have had miniatures for about 20 years and one would think we have some knowledge. The heartache is unbelievable on this situation. My husband is forcing me to get out to the first show and I don't know if I have it in me, I have shown for many years--he thinks it is the best thing. I was able to drag myself down to the barn last night but that is about it. He had moved some of the horses around so Stanleys stall was not empty. I know time will heal this but it is going to be a while on this one. Thanks again for your thoughts, it does help. Sincerely Barb


----------



## mizbeth (Apr 22, 2010)

I am devasted too by this information! I am so sorry.

I agree with Kimberle - but feel that Vets, like MD's should be held responsible for their errors/mistakes. They certainly charge the same and are as responsible for Animal Health care as a Dr. is in Human Health Care.

Way to sad...............

Beth


----------

